# Pea question---Bitter snow peas?



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

This is the first year I have grown peas. I live near Kansas City Missouri zone 5. The peas I grew were snow peas but they are very bitter? Do you think it is because it is getting hot (I was told peas are cold weather crop.) It has been in the upper 80's this week. I planted the plants several weeks ago (according to the seed packet I planted at the right time) and they got really tall (over 4 feet) this week was the first week I got any peas.....I was very careful not to let them get to big so I don't think that was the problem. Any tips? I think next year I'll try a different type?


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Has it been dry? I noticed my peas were not as sweet as usual when grown in the hoop house. A heavy watering took care of it.


----------



## woodsy_gardener (May 27, 2007)

I can't help with the bitter taste question but I will recommend Oregon Giant Snow Peas.
They are the most heat resistant pea I've tried. I just made my third planting of them last week.
I'm in zone 6b-7a.


----------



## Getting There (Mar 11, 2007)

Do not listen to that seed packet. Peas can be planted as soon as you can work your soil. I do expect the heat affected their taste. I've had slightly bitter sugar snap peas that were grown in hot weather, too.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

MaineFarmMom said:


> Has it been dry? I noticed my peas were not as sweet as usual when grown in the hoop house. A heavy watering took care of it.


That is what I noticed too. It is dry here, and the peas were bitter; after a good watering they were sweet.


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

It hasn't been dry at all. We have been flooded! I think it must be the heat. Thanks for you help.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I live near Holleegee and I have been growing rice this year. I kid you not!

However, the last few days HAVE been dry, and I watered the rice for the first time in a few weeks. I also had to water some little plants. 

It is in the upper 80's, and this has sucked the moisture right out of the top couple of inches of soil. So, TRY watering! It might not help but it will not hurt!


----------

